# Achat USA?



## SCCL (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je sais que ce n'est pas pour tout de suite , mais je compte faire un voyage aux States dans 6 mois et au vue du prix du dollar , je pense éventuellement m'en acheter un là
 bas . D'ici là , ce sera sans doute l'Ipad 2 .
Savez vous si il peut y avoir des contraintes d'acheter un Ipad aux USA ?
-Problème de recharge ? comme ils ne sont pas en 220 V?
-Problème de langue ? quoi que j'imagine que l'on doit pouvoir la passer en français dans le menu système ?
-Problème autres , auquel je n'aurait pas pensé ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Erffoc (1 Octobre 2010)

J'ai la même question, sauf que je pars dans 15 jours ! lol !.
J'avais même pas pensé à l'histoire des 220 V... à mon avis, c'est presque cuit.

Mais je crois que je connais qqn qui en a acheté un là-bas...à suivre.


----------



## SCCL (1 Octobre 2010)

Pour ce qui est du 220 V , je pense que ce soit le problème car je crois ( loin d'être sûr )que qu'on peut recharger l'Ipad en USB sur son mac . Au pire , tu peut racheter un adaptateur en France 
Ou tu vas au US ?


----------



## Rémi M (1 Octobre 2010)

> Problème autres , auquel je n'aurait pas pensé ?



Ce n'est pas un problème, mais cela peut être gênant, le clavier en QWENTY au lieu d'AZERTY 



> Problème de recharge ? comme ils ne sont pas en 220 V?



Il faut un adaptateur pour modifier le format de la prise, et regarde dans la notice de ton Mac pour voir si le transformateur est universel.
Avec un peu de chance, le 110V sera pris en compte


----------



## bilouli (1 Octobre 2010)

SCCL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas pour tout de suite , mais je compte faire un voyage aux States dans 6 mois et au vue du prix du dollar , je pense éventuellement m'en acheter un là
> bas . D'ici là , ce sera sans doute l'Ipad 2 .
> ...



salut

tout d'abord sache que tu ne regretteras pas ton achat
J'ai acheté le miens au USA bien avant qu'il sorte en france et avec le taux de change tu seras plus que gagnant.
1- Pour la recharge, tu pourras utiliser la petite prise qui se clipse sur ton secteur Iphone par exemple
2- Dès que tu le brancheras sur Itunes France par magie tout sera en français


----------



## SCCL (1 Octobre 2010)

Mince , j'avais pas pensé au clavier


----------



## bilouli (1 Octobre 2010)

SCCL a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du 220 V , je pense que ce soit le problème car je crois ( loin d'être sûr )que qu'on peut recharger l'Ipad en USB sur son mac . Au pire , tu peut racheter un adaptateur en France
> Ou tu vas au US ?



le port USB relié a l'ordi ne charge pas l'Ipad


----------



## SCCL (1 Octobre 2010)

Nos messages se sont croisés Bilouli ,
quand tu dit que tous sera en français après connexion à l'Itunes France ,le clavier sera aussi en azerty ?
Pour ce qui est du cable Iphone : perso , j'ai un Ipod touch , parle tu du même cable à savoir , celui que l'on branche à l'ipod (la rectangulaire ) et qui va à l'Imac en USB ?
Merci pour tes réponses .


----------



## Erffoc (1 Octobre 2010)

Je rebondis, en lisant en diagonale, j'ai cru voir que la recharge, c'est bon.
Manque plus que le clavier en AZERTY et c'est banco !


----------



## choumou (1 Octobre 2010)

Pour la recharge ici et pour le clavier pas de problème il se met en AZERTY quand on le passe en français dans les réglages.


----------



## SCCL (1 Octobre 2010)

Merci à tous pour ces réponses , cela me rassure .
Je ne sais pas si on doit le déclarer à la douane et éventuellement payer quelque chose comme les droits de douane par exemple ?


----------



## choumou (1 Octobre 2010)

Lis mon deuxième lien, ils en parlent dans les commentaires.


----------



## arbaot (1 Octobre 2010)

Le clavier logiciel  dans les réglages/general/clavier tu fais comme tu veux Azerty, Qwerty ou Qwertz idem pour le clavier physique

Le chargeur de l'ipad est  prévu pour fonctionner avec du courant de 100 à 240 v et il est livré avec le connecteur spécifique au pays
si tu n'as pas le connecteur spécifique français un adaptateur
	
 ou
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  un cordon d'alimentation de récupération  type lecteur dvd (ou autre) fera l'affaire

 en standard ce chargeur n'a pas besoin de mise à la terre


----------



## SCCL (1 Octobre 2010)

Grand merci à tous , je crois que je vais me laisser séduire


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2010)

Les boites d'iPad sont les mêmes dans le monde entier, seul l'embout de la prise change et cela est facilement remplaçable.

Donc, aucun souci à avoir.


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2010)

Le dollar ne cesse de dégringoler, ça vaut le coup d'acheter aux US ...

Par contre les prix Apple en euros ne baissent pas ...


----------

